

Google Reader Mac OS Lion UI - allenab
https://github.com/aziz/Google-Reader-Lion-UI

======
st3fan
Very nice. Reeder.app is also a good alternative. I use it daily and it is
awesome.

~~~
allenab
I like Reeder, but I badly some of the features that's missing in Reeder,
namely, sort by magic and translate to my language. I use Reeder on iPad and
I'm quite happy with it.

